# Tactics to employ in a suburban environment...



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

(*Disclaimer:* This is not a call to action, nor a place to make threats against individuals/groups/etc. This is to discuss tactics that have been employed, or could be employed, during wartime by civilians to resist and respond to tyranny in any form. We don't need to end up on some list, or get mentioned in the next debate.)

How do we protect our neighborhoods? What should we prepare to do to prevent and resist attacks in our suburban areas?

Regardless of the state of affairs in the cities, it is highly likely we see various entities moving out into the surrounding neighborhoods to continue their acts of violence. Make no mistake, if you live in a suburb, there are people in your area that can't wait for their mob to show up so they can engage in the same activity.

What response can we expect from our local police departments? Will they show up to work? When their families are being threatened, will they leave them at home? Can we help them with this? Should citizens offer to keep officer's families safe?

Should we expect to erect barricades to prevent street mobs? What's a good strategy for assembling such barricades in a rapid manner? It shouldn't burn, nor explode.(don't use cars, limit use of wood) It should offer protection for those standing close by, but also offer line of sight to defenders. Most towns have a major in and out thoroughfare. Will there be controls on this route of transportation? Prevent the buses from coordinating a drop off of rioters, and you might prevent the violence.

What are common frequencies that could be used for communication between groups in a city? HAM radios will be one of the best ways for average citizens to communicate. They don't need much infrastructure, and can be set up as self-sustaining. There are various "prepper" frequencies scattered online, but is there a common set with common expected uses?

If you plan to leave your house to protect your neighborhood, along with your normal "man stopper" gear, I would encourage you bring a fire extinguisher. Personal extinguishers won't do anything against a structure fire. They're just too small. But if you get hit with a molotov, a small extinguisher will put out a person. Keep one in your 3rd tier pack, but easily accessible.

Other tactics you can think of? Those of you who've actually done patrol work, or secure and hold operations, what can you offer in terms of strategy that common folks will be able to utilize?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting topics for sure and all thought provoking. 

My first reaction to protecting my neighborhood (rural) is .223 at 500yds is an effective road block. Yeah.. that brings up a host of issues but it’s my first reaction.

Police. They will have a balancing act between free speech and protest and violence. Will they, under free speech, allow “protesters” into suburban areas? We know now that most of this does tend to lead to violence by the various groups but will they or can they be proactive and not allow any protests? If the protests turn violence with Molotov cocktails (MC), and “we the people” defend and shoot back, what will the police do? Is an MC thrown agains a store considered a threat to life and therefore a corresponding response of shooting?

Are barricades against a “peaceful” protest not allowed by the local town/police as a violation of free speech? Will the police go after law abiding citizens defending their homes/town or will they side with the “peaceful protesters” and maybe the liberal town government?

No solid answers but tons of questions. The police and town government need to make a stand and publicly state it. I’d drive that home to them NOW, not after the protests or riots start so you know where you stand. 

And back to my original thought.. .223 et al are the best barriers. Don’t burn, easy to set up, most of a good supply and very effective again riots. 

Now.. my neighborhood... dead end street. Rural, coordinated residences with range markers and easy to block off the street to the houses as well as the one “Major” road.. major being a misnomer as it’s quite small. My house.. anyone moving past my gate/fence gets shot. No if, ands or buts.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

On of these at each entrance to my neighborhood should cover it. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Interesting topics for sure and all thought provoking.
> 
> My first reaction to protecting my neighborhood (rural) is .223 at 500yds is an effective road block. Yeah.. that brings up a host of issues but it's my first reaction.
> 
> ...


 LEO will not go after rioters and so called protesters. We have already seen how that works. DA's will ensure they are back on the street in hours. But as we have seen defend your self they will go after you with everything.
LEO are being trained right now to understand they are not there to enforce law and keep the peace. They are there to help the agenda. Stray from that you will be hung.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> LEO will not go after rioters and so called protesters. We have already seen how that works. DA's will ensure they are back on the street in hours. But as we have seen defend your self they will go after you with everything.
> LEO are being trained right now to understand they are not there to enforce law and keep the peace. They are there to help the agenda. Stray from that you will be hung.


Maybe... but not where I live.


----------

